# Canadian TT going TTR32-TT or bust



## platinumdub-18t (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi - new canadian member... I have acquired an old silver 2001 TT225 and did a complete overhaul of every bit of powertrain and suspension and braking with all quality bits, and am now starting a BHE 3.2 swap with mk4 R32 6-spd trans with a full twin turbo GT2870x2 build... so she'll die as a 3.2 I guess haha.










on day 1 - Fort McMurray, in northern Canada (-37*c that day)









Heavy surgery - rebuilt engine down to bearings, fancy clutch and bolt on fun, chiptune, full 3" milltek etc

























pile 1 of about 3x piles to follow, haha


















booty shot after some heavy work - getting rid of canadian bumper "tumors" and converting to an S-Line front end, with votex sides and rears...


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Nov 25, 2018)

Lots on the go right now with this car. Getting it ready to be able to tear it up on the track, so a lot of focus on suspension and stability.

Have a full new rear haldex subframe, and outfitting it with full set of USRT solid bushes, have Megan control arms (x2 sets), replacing all trailing arms with spherical bushings and powerflex at the body side.









Have a full 300mm rear brake upgrade kit from Creation Motorsports, and the brackets to use some Brembo 18Z w/ mk4 R32 rotors up front. Will be installing all that when I get back home from work this month.


















Have already done a full blast and paint for front subframe / arms and replaced every bushing/bearing and added USRT solid bushes for that as well. All wheel bearings, brake lines and anything that needs to do a job on a corner has been replaced or rebuilt. Running some low cost solowerks coilovers for now, but likely upgrading to a track-ready set some friends use with R32's. Shifters fully decked out on both ends with various 42draftdesigns bits and 034 thingers etc to make the shifting sassyAF. Have to still install some new H&R F/R swaybars not shown in pics.










































The exhaust is a 3" milltek w/ catless downpipe (no emissions compliance where I live!). SSP Tuning chiptune w/ Forge inlets and boost piping. As mentioned, fully overhauled engine from bearings up, fresh rings and cylinder wall honing. Engine was broken in at the end of the summer  I do it all myself for 10+ years now.









































Overall, most of this work is done, and the car is wild (for something under 300hp). Its great fun in the deep canadian snow as well - helicopter donuts for days haha. It can't hold a candle to a flame though compared to my B6 S4 avant for snow donuts... ha.

Lately, having a mate from Ireland (relocated to Canada) shave the canadian "tumors" off of the bumpers and then found an OEM S-Line front bumper and votex rear lip/side skirts, so he's now getting everything painted for me while i'm away with work.

Before:








During:









































In the spring, i'll be having a local shop fabricate a cage for me that will meet local regional track racing requirements. Gotta be safe on the twisties!

Have a lead on some BBS RC's from a mk4 GLI to use for the track - the wheels shown are just for looking pretty around town haha.

Anyway, the meat sauce coming is around the R32 swap I have for this car. Actually have 2x of them - 1 touareg engine (i've swapped these into mk4's before) and a BHE mk1 TT engine. Going to be doing a full out build on the BHE engine to 8.5:1 with a set of GT2871's. Have a United Motorsports 630cc tuned ecu. Will be putting the torques backward to the wheels via a mk4 R32 6-speed transmission (can see it tucked away in some of those pics.

Overall, it's been a foolishly expensive decision to get a 20-year old TT and drop 500+ hp into it, but you gotta have a hobby, right?

Hope some people enjoy - I'll do a bit of a build thread for the 3.2 TT when it really gets started. I build about 2-3 engines a year, so that's not a challenge, just will be a bit unique for my region where TT's are uber rare to begin with, let alone a frankenstein like what i'll be building.

The engine bay concept:









a couple of shots of my mock-up. I've since acquired all of the bits and piping to have a beautiful dual-track intake for the AWIC kit. Will all fit behind the bonnet.

































I work on the road a lot, so time at home is limited, but when I am -- there's always a serious push to move the builds along. Will give some updates next on that bodywork - its off to a shop to get sprayed now - should be all ready for me when I get back - I am building a 1.8t BT engine in exchange for the work with a friend of mine for his Caddy!!!

cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Holey-moley man - what a build!!! Definitely interested in seeing what you do with this.

If ever I win the lottery I know who I'm commissioning to rebuild my mk1 (shipped out of course  )


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome... looking forward to this turbo build


----------

